# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Rođendani na sve strane - kako izlazite na kraj?

## kate

Vjerojatno nam se svima to događa, djeci je veselje, ali ujedno i financijski i vremenski poprilično opterećenje. Kako izlazite  na kraj, koliko novaca ste odredili za poklon, želim čuti kako se snalazite i što sve smatrate primjerenim? Dakle, pričamo o "neobiteljskim" rođendanima, iz razreda, vrtića, susjedi, znani, a bome i neznani...

Žao mi je odbiti nekome rođendan (a i neugodno mi je svakoga pozivati na rođendan), ali jednostavno nemamo vremena barem 5h svaki vikend odvojiti za rođendane (tu sam uračunala trajanje rođendana, kupovinu poklona, dolazak-odlazak), a znam da je i drugima tako, samo letimo na sve strane.

Imate li kakve "trikove" kojima efikasno obavljate poklone? Kad bi barem neka nova moda došla u kojoj bi 50kn bilo max, a trajanje rođendana max 2.

----------


## čokolada

Odeš na Interliber i opskrbiš se za cijelu godinu, uz knjigu još dodaš neku sitinicu. Sad u školi puno se lakše diše, manje je toga, ali u vrtiću...majko mila kad se sjetim, svaki tjedan jedan!

----------


## pikula

Jednostavno ne idemo ako to djetetu nije drag prijatelj i ako ne možemo- Za par najboljih preskačemo treninge i sve, a ostalo ako možemo, možemo.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Vjerojatno nam se svima to događa, djeci je veselje, ali ujedno i financijski i vremenski poprilično opterećenje. Kako izlazite  na kraj, koliko novaca ste odredili za poklon, želim čuti kako se snalazite i što sve smatrate primjerenim? Dakle, pričamo o "neobiteljskim" rođendanima, iz razreda, vrtića, susjedi, znani, a bome i neznani...
> 
> Žao mi je odbiti nekome rođendan (a i neugodno mi je svakoga pozivati na rođendan), ali jednostavno nemamo vremena barem 5h svaki vikend odvojiti za rođendane (tu sam uračunala trajanje rođendana, kupovinu poklona, dolazak-odlazak), a znam da je i drugima tako, samo letimo na sve strane.
> 
> Imate li kakve "trikove" kojima efikasno obavljate poklone? Kad bi barem neka nova moda došla u kojoj bi 50kn bilo max, a trajanje rođendana max 2.


Kako izlazim na kraj?
Izluđujem.
Financijski i organizacijski nas to opterećuje, ali pognute glave se pokoravamo platiti cijenu društvenosti naše djece.
Za djecu prijatelja i rodbine nemamo financijsko ograničenje, ovisi kod koga idemo i što se s roditeljima dogovorimo, to kupimo.

Za djecu iz škole i vrtića imam ograničenje od cirka 60 kuna maksimum (i to mi je previše jer se množi, ali šta ću).

Na repertoaru su slijedeći proizvodi:

-knjiga, slikovnica
-bojice, tempere, flomasteri
- čarapice
- donji veš
-pidžama
- dječji šampon, kupka i sl. (komplet iz DM-a)
- dječji ručnik
- neka "đinđa" iz Offertisime, tipa gumice za kosu, rajf i sl. ako je curica

Nešto od toga iskombiniram ovisno o dobi djeteta.

----------


## tanja_b

> Sad u školi puno se lakše diše, manje je toga, ali u vrtiću...majko mila kad se sjetim, svaki tjedan jedan!


Kod nas je obrnuto - u vrtiću je bilo još nekako, i na većinu rođendana je išao, ali sad u školi... ne samo da se pozivaju unutar razreda, pozivaju se i iz različitih razreda! Jučer je došao s pozivnicom za rođendan curice za koju znam samo po imenu.
Ja sam mu odmah u startu rekla da neće moći ići na sve rođendane na koje ga pozovu - ako ništa drugo, jer mnogi rođendani budu petkom (kad ima drugih obaveza), a i zato jer ih je naprosto previše. Prihvatio je to (i odmah konstatirao da ih je u listopadu i studenom "jako puno" pa ni ne može na sve ). A što se tiče poklona, ja uglavnom nemaštovito kupim nekakvu sitnu društvenu igricu (ima ih u Mulleru po cijeni od 30-40 kn) ili knjigu na sniženju. Ionako u tim igraonicama samo slažu poklone na hrpu, na kraju se ni ne zna što je od kog, tako da tu kupovinu poklona doživljavam kao običaj reda radi.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ionako u tim igraonicama samo slažu poklone na hrpu, na kraju se ni ne zna što je od kog, tako da tu kupovinu poklona doživljavam kao običaj reda radi.


Moji napišu čestitku i šibnu ju unutra.

----------


## borka

> Nena-Jabuka
>  *tanja_b* prvotno napisa					
>  Ionako u tim igraonicama samo slažu poklone na hrpu, na kraju se ni ne zna što je od kog, tako da tu kupovinu poklona doživljavam kao običaj reda radi.


Zato sam ja inzistirala na otvaranju poklona ispred svakog djeteta koje je došlo i uručilo poklon mom djetetu.
Rođendan je bio u igraonici, ali to nas nije spriječavalo da on ne otvori poklon. Bilo je to prošle godine za njegov 3. rođendan.

Smatram da je to znak pristojnosti, iako sam primijetila da i odrasli znaju nešto dobiti, pa staviti sa strane.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Smatram da je to znak pristojnosti, iako sam primijetila da i odrasli znaju nešto dobiti, pa staviti sa strane.


Ja nisam sto posto sigurna što je po bontonu ispravno, trebaju li se pokloni odmah otvoriti (ne mislim samo na djecu), pretpostavljam da se otvaraju, osim ako je neko masovno prikupljanje, tipa svadbe.

----------


## spajalica

izdrazavam kao i svi drugi. nekad ih u jednom danu zna biti dva.

mi pored vrtica imamo jos i ulicu. nas limit je oko 100 kn, sto je za cure dosta, a za decke na knap s obzirom da uglavnom kupujemo nesto od Lega. No mi ne idemo svima na rodjendan. samo onima s kojima se moja djeca igraju u vrticu i za koje znam da postoje. Zato sam skuzila da nas neki klinci ni ne zovu na rodjendan, jer ni mi ne zovemo sve. meni osobno je glupo proslava u vrticu, pa onda svu vrticku djecu pozovu jos i na proslavu.
mozda je razlika jer mi slavimo doma, a dosta njih slavi u igraonici pa broj djece obicno ne mijenja tako puno cijenu. ne znam nisam se raspitivala.

sad ja BC krenuo u skolu, balerina u novi vrtic, vidjet cemo sta ce nam ova godina donjeti.

----------


## Deaedi

> Zato sam ja inzistirala na otvaranju poklona ispred svakog djeteta koje je došlo i uručilo poklon mom djetetu.
> Rođendan je bio u igraonici, ali to nas nije spriječavalo da on ne otvori poklon. Bilo je to prošle godine za njegov 3. rođendan.
> 
> Smatram da je to znak pristojnosti, iako sam primijetila da i odrasli znaju nešto dobiti, pa staviti sa strane.


Joj, mi smo bili na jednom takvom rođendanu, gdje je slavljenica otvarala poklone, a gosti su stajali u redu da joj predaju, kako su dolazili. Užasno neugodna situacija - em što su se pojavila 3 dupla poklona (tada je bio u trendu neki bolesni Poni), em su razlike u poklonima bile velike, pa netko pokloni npr. bojice i kupku iz DM-a, a netko veći paket Legića. Ili, netko kupi odjeću, a slavljenicu to uopće nije zanimalo...Više ne idemo toj osobi na rođendane, izgledalo mi je kao da su joj samo pokloni bitni.

On topic, kupujem poklone za školske frendove do 100kn, za bliske školske frendove do 150 kn, a djecu prijatelja i kolega do 200 kn, a za kumove i najuži krug prijatelja oko 300kn.

I da, jako mi je to financijski teško. No, nikako ne uspijevam kupiti poklon ispod 100kn, a da na nešto sliči. Knjige baš ne kupujem, primjetila sam da rijetko koje djete to želi, a ne želim poklanjati nešto zato jer je meni super i jeftinije.

----------


## Jurana

> Zato sam ja inzistirala na otvaranju poklona ispred svakog djeteta koje je došlo i uručilo poklon mom djetetu.
> Rođendan je bio u igraonici, ali to nas nije spriječavalo da on ne otvori poklon. Bilo je to prošle godine za njegov 3. rođendan.
> 
> Smatram da je to znak pristojnosti, iako sam primijetila da i odrasli znaju nešto dobiti, pa staviti sa strane.


Po bontonu bi ih trebalo odmah otvoriti, ali je gužva, zato ja pri primanju poklona provjeravam piše li od koga je, a, ako ne piše, napišem ja na brzinu jer mislim da tako ukazujem poštovanje prema nečijem trudu, pažnji i trošku.

----------


## hm

Jeno vrijeme mi se to činilo kao stihija, a sad se pomalo smiruje.
Zapravo vrtićanci još uvijek dobivaju više pozivnica, ali idemo samo onima s kojima se više druže (jer vidim da neki zovu cijelu grupu). Bedasto mi je kad dobiju pozivnicu od djece koju nikad ni ne spominju. Kupujemo poklone oko 60-70 kuna, osim onima s kojima smo praktički i obiteljski postali prijatelji preko djece (tu izdvojimo mrvu više).
A u školi se barem lani (1. razred, pa je možda i to razlog) nisu previše baš previše pozivali na ročkase. Mi smo ove godine slavili ročkas odmah početkom školske godine i iz škole je pozvao stvarno samo one koji su mu dragi i vidim da su i to bili skromniji poklončići što mi je baš super (i ja ću se po tome ravnati), jer je njima zapravo najveće veselje podružiti se i ispuhati svjećice.
Što se familije i bliskih prijatelja tiče uvijek se nastojimo dogovoriti s roditeljima i u zadnje vrijeme (ljudi su očito pritisnuti krizom sve više i više) vidim da to sve bolje funkcionira. Spremni su reći što bi bilo najbolje kupiti, jer znaju da ćemo tako i mi zauzvrat i nitko neće "baciti" novac ili potrošiti previše za nekaj kaj seslavljeniku neće sviđati ili mu neće trebati.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja ko Deaedi, ispod 100-150kn nemogu a da to na nesto slici....par puta sam se prosvercala sa 0kn troska jer je N. dobila toliko odjece a sve sto ne nosi je sa etiketom pa onda neke stvari samo prosljedim....
meni je nekako nepristojno otvarati odma,neznam zasto...jedino otvaramo ako onaj tko je poklonio to zeli i inzistira....

----------


## Peterlin

Ufff, malo je ohanulo kako su krenuli u više razrede, više se toliko ne slavi (odnosno ide se u kino, časti se sokom, a pokloni su svedeni na rang dvd-a iz kioska za 9 ili 19 kn, eventualno garnitura bojica...)

Ranije smo se snalazili kako smo znali - djevojčicama heklane kape ili šalove (često domaće izrade), garniture za šivanje (u plastičnu kutiju za hranu znala sam staviti krpice od šivanja, iglu za goblene i eventualno neke školske škare - to je redovito doživjelo dobre kritike), a po narudžbi sam znala šivati haljine za lutke, garniture posteljine za lutke i slično.

Za dečke - zna se što koga zanima - isto igrice ili filmovi (nađe se toga i za 20-30 kn, blaženi Hrelić i slična mjesta), neke fora čarape ili majice kratkih rukava

Kad bolje razmislim, red veličine cijene za poklon je oko 50-60 kn (ako uračunam i vrećicu). Trudili smo se ne pretjerivati. Ponekad smo kupovali knjige (za klince ili češće klinke koje to zanima) i tak...

Moji dečki od korisnih stvari dobili su ruksake, pernice, šilterice, majice i slično, a od stvari koje njih vesele isto razne strategijske igre, usb memorije, usnu harmoniku... ne mogu se sjetiti više ničega.

----------


## laumi

što uspijete kupiti za 60-70 kn?
ja za tu cijenu jedino ponekad nađem knjigu, ali knjige poklanjamo onoj djeci koja vole knjige

----------


## Mojca

Mi smo ljetos dobili pozivnicu za drugi rođendan jedne curice s molbom da NE nosimo darove. 
Uz objašnjenje da ima svega i da imaju mali stan i da će ako se gomilanje stvari tako nastavi, uskoro morati susjedu useliti u boravak.  :Smile:  
I meni je to bilo super. Odlično. Bila sam oduševljena. Ne zbog troška, već zbog iskrenosti. I nismo donijeli ništa. Zapravo jesmo, kupili smo dvije vrećice sokove i vode za uzvanike.

Ali, bili smo jedini.  :Sad:  I malo se crvenili. Svi ostali su donijeli darove.

----------


## kate

Ja sam došla u napast da na roditeljskom sastanku predložim da se mi roditelji dogovorimo da nitko ne kupuje poklon preko 50kn i ako je moguće da se dva bliska rođendana spajaju u jedan, jer često su nam rođendani dan za danom...ali ne znam jel to glupo, kako bi vi to doživjeli?

----------


## kate

> što uspijete kupiti za 60-70 kn? ja za tu cijenu jedino ponekad nađem knjigu, ali knjige poklanjamo onoj djeci koja vole knjige


kofer (onaj što je zgodan za npr. jezike), ispod 50kn je obično

----------


## laumi

> Ja sam došla u napast da na roditeljskom sastanku predložim da se mi roditelji dogovorimo da nitko ne kupuje poklon preko 50kn i ako je moguće da se dva bliska rođendana spajaju u jedan, jer često su nam rođendani dan za danom...ali ne znam jel to glupo, kako bi vi to doživjeli?


prvi prijedlog bih podržala, ovaj drugi (sa spajanjem rođendana) mi ne bi bio ok

----------


## Lucas

ja tokom godine kupujem igračke i sitnice na rasprodajama i uvijek doma na tavanu imam jednu kutiju "za poklone"  i kad iskrsne nešto neplanski.... pošto su moja djeca još mala (a i "naše" društvo) to su uglavnom bageri,autići, slikovnice (interliber), luftići i lopte za more, bojice,crtići, flomasteri, puzzle, kockice.... 
nebi vjerovali kakvi se sve lijepi pokloni mogu kupiti za 20-ak kuna.... 
uspjela sam naći tommy aquadoodle stolić za 50kn (sad je u baby centru 119kn), hrpetinu kockica drvenih (180komada za 50ak kuna), bageri-veliki po 10ak kuna, dinosaur plastelini po 5kn, miffi novčanici,kopčice od 5-10kn.... komplet od 3 mala ručnika za 15kn...posteljina za kimbu (od finog pamuka, ne neki šrot za 65kn,,,,,)
samo treba gledati,naletiti i "njuškati" 

stariji slavi u vrtiću i to je ono klasika-donese se voće, sokovi i štapići, baloni i eventualno kapice... ne darivaju se, nego svatko napravi crtež - čestitku za slavljenika a tete naprave krunu...jako mi je bedasto da se u vrtić nose pokloni.... kod nas je 36 djece u grupi, pa ja bi trebala raditi samo njima za poklone.....  :Rolling Eyes: 
doma proslavimo za prijatelje van vrtića- njih 5-6...  moj sin uvijek otvara poklon - odmah - ali on je takva dobrica da se stvarno od srca razveseli i običnoj čokladici,čarapicama ili velikom kamionu...

----------


## Peterlin

> što uspijete kupiti za 60-70 kn?
> ja za tu cijenu jedino ponekad nađem knjigu, ali knjige poklanjamo onoj djeci koja vole knjige


Primjer: Film za mlade VIKING VIKI .... 19.90 kn na kiosku + slatkiši 20 kn + bojice, gumice, šiljilo ili nešto slično od školskog pribora još 20 kn i to je to.

U H&M jedna majica košta cca 50 kn (na placu i Mercatorovoj rasprodaji i manje) + čokolada (ili bez iste).

Tri para šašavih šarenih čarapa na kojima piše "Here Comes Trouble" (vel. 36-38) i slični zgodni natpisi u skupoj Dioni koštaju 39 kn. To sam danas kupila svom sinu, ali bio bi odličan rođendanski poklon. I nisu smeće - 80% pamuka.

Jedna štrena šarene vune ili konca 5 dag košta u Unitasu nekih 6-7 kn. Trebaju mi dvije + jedno popodne rada za heklanu francusku kapu. Nisam bila ove sezone, a imam uredno doma raznih ostataka koji su upotrebljivi za tu svrhu. To je najjeftiniji i najatraktivniji poklon za curice. Počelo je slučajno, kad je sin svojoj prijateljici odnio neku kapicu koja je meni bila prešarena.

Jedan ručnik na kojem piše "Najbolji prijatelj" (dobio moj sin za rođendan) košta 40 kn, a vjerojatno se toga može naći i za manje.

Moja djeca su često dobivala gelove za kosu i tuširanje + čokoladu - to je debelo ispod 50 kn, a ja to najviše cijenim jer je potrošno i ne stvara dugoročno kramu u kući.

----------


## larmama

Ja sam se u ovim nižim razredima osnovne škole većinom usmjerila na knjige.
Gledajući hrpu poklona koje moje dijete dobije to mi se čini dobra ravnoteža  :Smile:  . Omjer cijene i kvalitete je više nego zadovoljavajući. A i dodatni bonus je to što mi je Algoritam pod nosom pa to riješim za čas.

----------


## Peterlin

Još jedno mjesto za kupovinu jeftinih rođendanskih darova mi je štand s remitendom na Meštrovićevom trgu (Zapruđe). Tam se nađe časopisa tipa Drvo znanja s dvd-om (po jedan ili tri broja), raznih dvd-a edukativnog sadržaja, zabavnih filmova i sličnog za nikakve novce. Ima takav štand i ispred stare Name na Trešnjevki. Tam ima i stripova. 

Kupujemo još šalice za mlijeko s natpisima i druge stvari, ne mogu se više ni sjetiti. Društvene igre su isto jeftine (dućan Eurom na Borongajskoj - veleprodaja + maloprodaja).

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja sam došla u napast da na roditeljskom sastanku predložim da se mi roditelji dogovorimo da nitko ne kupuje poklon preko 50kn i ako je moguće da se dva bliska rođendana spajaju u jedan, jer često su nam rođendani dan za danom...ali ne znam jel to glupo, kako bi vi to doživjeli?


kod nas je znalo bit ročkas iza ročkasa, pa se pomakivalo pol sata sim pol sata tam. Akoi i na jedan i na dugi idu više manje isti klinci onda ima osnove za spajanje.

----------


## kloolk

> što uspijete kupiti za 60-70 kn?
> ja za tu cijenu jedino ponekad nađem knjigu, ali knjige poklanjamo onoj djeci koja vole knjige


Majicu kratkih ili dugih rukava u HM-u ili C&A (bude ih super fora za 35-40 kn, npr http://www.hm.com/hr/product/01462?article=01462-C ) i neku jeftiniju društvenu igru za cca 35 kn iz Milera ili vježbenicu za predškolce i vrećicu bombona.

----------


## kate

npr. polugodišnja pretplata na neki časopis

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> što uspijete kupiti za 60-70 kn?
> ja za tu cijenu jedino ponekad nađem knjigu, ali knjige poklanjamo onoj djeci koja vole knjige


Kako ne bih našla?

Tu ne mislim na poklone za djecu prijatelja i najbolje frendice nego na skupinu "others".

-knjiga, slikovnica (to najrjeđe, ako je baš neka dobra, a nije skupa) 
-bojice, tempere, flomasteri
- čarapice
- donji veš
-pidžama
- dječji šampon, kupka i sl. (komplet iz DM-a)
- dječji ručnik
- neka "đinđa" iz Offertisime, tipa gumice za kosu, rajf i sl. ako je curica
- majica
-šilterica

Pa iskombiniram jedan ili dva/tri iz skupine, nešto od toga.

Moja djeca dobiju i puno jeftinije, majušne blokiće, neke čudnovate igračkice, naljepnice, sve asortiman iz kineskog dućana.
Ne zamaram se time što su dobili i od koga iz skupine "others" jer mnogi ni ne napišu pa kupujem ono što sam 
sama zaključila da svima treba -
djeca troše puno bojica i školskog pribora, svi trebaju čarapice, gaćice i potkošulje, tu i tamo nekog potrefi pidžama, nekog majica, svi se kupaju i trebaju te slatke mirisne stvarčice, naročito curice...pa kombiniram...

Ne kupujem igračke jer ne znam ja koje dijete voli legiće, a koje prdiće, oma da vole ono što ja donesem  :Grin: .

U sezoni rođendana, a to je listopad i studeni za stariju i proljeće za mlađu, odu na skoro 15 rođendana po sezoni, ne želim ni pomnožiti da ne vidim crno na bijelo da sam popriličan idiot.

A žao mi odbiti. Nekako mi bed nazvati roditelja i reći - ne može doći i nešto smutiti kao razlog, a imati pritom onaj stripovski oblačić iznad glave i misli "jer mi je pun kufer rođendana".

----------


## kate

Ma spajanje je teško, ali ponekad izvedivo ako djeca to žele. To skraćuje vrijeme, a i trošak organizatora.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Još jedno mjesto za kupovinu jeftinih rođendanskih darova mi je štand s remitendom na Meštrovićevom trgu (Zapruđe). Tam se nađe časopisa tipa Drvo znanja s dvd-om (po jedan ili tri broja), raznih dvd-a edukativnog sadržaja, zabavnih filmova i sličnog za nikakve novce. Ima takav štand i ispred stare Name na Trešnjevki. Tam ima i stripova. 
> 
> Kupujemo još šalice za mlijeko s natpisima i druge stvari, ne mogu se više ni sjetiti. Društvene igre su isto jeftine (dućan Eurom na Borongajskoj - veleprodaja + maloprodaja).


Vidi se ko ima dečke. Super ideje. :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

mi uredno odbijemo ročkas ako smo bolesni ( dosta često) , daleko nam je ( rjeđe), imamo već nešto u planu.

recimo prošli vikend smo imali 2 kumovska rođendana, dan za danom, izvan Zagreba, i uletio još jedan ročkas iz škole, nismo išli na njega ko ni ja na francuski.

----------


## marta

Meni su super one igre iz Mullera u malim pakiranjima za 35-40kn.

----------


## tanja_b

> Meni su super one igre iz Mullera u malim pakiranjima za 35-40kn.


E, to ja uglavnom kupujem, primjenjivo je i za cure i za dečke.

Ovo za spajanje rođendana, to su znali raditi kod nas u vrtiću, a i prošle godine u školi je bio jedan takav. Meni je to sasvim ok i čini mi se dobrom idejom.

----------


## kate

Slatkiši izašli iz mode, a i zdravlja. Meni je to najbolji poklon  :Smile:

----------


## borka

> Joj, mi smo bili na jednom takvom rođendanu, gdje je slavljenica otvarala poklone, a gosti su stajali u redu da joj predaju, kako su dolazili. Užasno neugodna situacija - em što su se pojavila 3 dupla poklona (tada je bio u trendu neki bolesni Poni), em su razlike u poklonima bile velike, pa netko pokloni npr. bojice i kupku iz DM-a, a netko veći paket Legića. Ili, netko kupi odjeću, a slavljenicu to uopće nije zanimalo...Više ne idemo toj osobi na rođendane, izgledalo mi je kao da su joj samo pokloni bitni.


Kod nas je baš ispalo suprotno, nisu svi došli u isto vrijeme, nije bilo nikakvih redova,  malac je otvorio poklon uz moju pomoć, rekao hvala, a ja sam poklon stavila sa strane, jer je igraonica bila puna igračaka pa da se pokloni ne pomiješaju.

Više manje su me nazvali svi roditelji i pitali što on voli, svima sam rekla da uzmu neku sitnicu: autić, pazle, slikovnicu, ništa veliko.
Desila su se dva ista poklona, ali ni to nije bilo strašno, rekli smo da će jedan biti u rezervi ako se prvi uništi.

I definitivno nam pokloni nisu bili najbitniji, ali se on njima jako veseli, sam čin otvaranja poklona mu je jako uzbudljiv i bilo bi nemoguće da ih ne otvori tijekom cijele proslave, ali to opet vjerujem ovisi i o karakteru djeteta, moj je jako nestrpljiv i znatiželjan  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

No, onaj drugi dio pitanja, oko vremena koji ti rodjendani uzimaju, e to mi je i veci problem.Uzimaju nam vrijeme za obitelj i vikende, a ionako smo premalo skupa.

----------


## Ozujak

> što uspijete kupiti za 60-70 kn?
> ja za tu cijenu jedino ponekad nađem knjigu, ali knjige poklanjamo onoj djeci koja vole knjige


ima u poštanskim uredima već složeni paketi (igračke, bojanka, knjiga,..) za sitne novce  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

> Ma spajanje je teško, ali ponekad izvedivo ako djeca to žele. To skraćuje vrijeme, a i trošak organizatora.


evo, mi imamo spajanje u subotu
moje dijete i jedna od njezinih najboljih prijateljica
ionako imaju iste gošće (odustali smo od pozivanja neškolskih prijatelja)

najgore je bilo u prva dva razreda, kada svi pozivaju sve
u trećem je pritisak malo popustio
ove godine vjerujem da će biti skroz smanjen
jer su se počeli odvajati dječaci od djevojčica
već se iskristaliziralo tko je s kim dobar i tko se s kime najviše druži, pa se tako i pozvaju

počastimo djecu u razredu 
ali doma zovemo one s kojima je dobra

----------


## laumi

ok mi je spajanje ako se radi o djeci koja su bliska i imaju puno zajedničkih prijatelja

----------


## piplica

Nama je budžet za poklone vrtićkim/školskim prijateljima negdje od 50-70 kuna, 
lopta, knjiga, puzzle, igračka, T-shirt, društvena igra, pribor za slikanje, školski pribor i slično.
Nekada poklone i recikliramo.  :škartoc: 
Na rođendanima moje djece nikada ne virim u vrećice i ne zapisujem tko je što donio, poklone otvaramo doma.
Spajanje rođendana mi je okej ako dijete to želi.
Moram samo primijetiti da se krug uzvanika sužava što su djeca veća, kako odrastaju tako i pažljivije biraju prijatelje.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Nekada poklone i recikliramo. 
> .


 :Grin: 

j se obično u pet i pol sjeti da ima rođendan u šest.  :Rolling Eyes: 
sve knjige iz kućne biblioteke sam podijelila  :škartoc: 
naš budžet se isto kreće ovako 50-70 kn.
u vrtiću je imao dva-tri prijatelja, a sad - prva četiri razreda, đizs, cijeli razred zove njega, on zove cijeli razred. 
apropo knjiga.
obzirom na ovo gore, jelte, on je ove godine od cijelog razreda dobio - knjige  :lool:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nama je 10. mjesec udarni
imati ćemo bar 5-6 rođendana
od toga je jedan najbolje prijateljice, uzela sam majicu, hlačice, čarapice i ići će neka igračka ili knjiga
i jedan dječaka kojem se ja osjećam dužna dati "bolji" poklon 
i još su 3-4 rođendana na koje su manje potrošiti
to manje je cca 100 kuna
bankrotirati ću :cupakosu:

----------


## Sanja

> Joj, mi smo bili na jednom takvom rođendanu, gdje je slavljenica otvarala poklone, a gosti su stajali u redu da joj predaju


To je običaj u Austriji, doživjela sam kulturni šok kad sam ovdje prvi put bila na dječjem rođendanu.  :Laughing:  

Nakon što se pojede torta, na samom kraju rođendana djeca stanu u red i jedan po jedan predaju poklone. Slavljenik otvara, a cijela grupa djece zadivljeno komentira "Oooooo!!!" i "Aaaaaa!!!"  :Grin:   Nisam primijetila da dođe do neugodnih situacija, iako se pokloni znaju dosta međusobno razlikovati - ali djeci je češće neka svjetlucava glupost s kioska vrednija od skupe knjige, tako da cijena nije izravno povezana s dječjim oduševljenjem. I mislim da iza tog običaja (barem ovdje) ne stoji nikakva loša namjera.

Inače se pokloni, prema bontonu, otvaraju čim se dobiju. Meni je znak nepoštivanja kad nekom dam poklon, a on ga nonšalantno stavi sa strane.

Dok smo živjeli u Hr, mnogo poklona smo kupili na Interliberu. Sad, kad većina djece ne govori hrvatski, hvatam akcije, pa kad vidim nešto dobro odmah kupim veće količine atraktivnih poklona. Npr. prošle godine sam u jednom dućanu našla kvalitetne CD-ove s nasnimljenim knjigama (dječjim klasicima) u vrhunskoj izvedbi, pa sam kupila jedno pet komada. To je odličan, rodno neutralan poklon koji uvijek paše. Curicama smo uz to dodali špangice, dečkima nekakvog Spužva Boba ili što je već u tom trenu bilo popularno i svi su uvijek bili zadovoljni. Naravno, takve poklone kupujemo za vrtićku i školsku djecu i time uštedim nešto novca i mnogo, mnogo vremena. Djeci bliskih prijatelja i obitelji idu skroz drugačiji pokloni.

Prijedlozi za kvalitetne, a uvijek rado viđene poklone:
- drvene i vodene bojice, flomići, pastele, plastelin
- društvene igre
- majice i razne sitnice (špangice, rajfovi, trake za kosu, kutijice za užinu, bočice za vodu) iz H&M-a
- knjige, pogotovo za vas kojima je dostupan Interliber.

U već spomenutom Mülleru ima odličnih poklona, Müller ima i svoju robnu marku i stvari su dobre kvalitete.

Što se tiče raznih šampona za tuširanje i sličnog, i to volim poklanjati, ali uvijek se unaprijed raspitam paše li djetetu takav proizvod. Npr. moja Flora ima dermatitis i ne smije koristiti obične gelove za tuširanje.

A što se tiče vremena, to smo riješili tako da se ide na rođendane samo djeci s kojima su moje curice dobre. Neki pozivaju cijelu vrtićku grupu/cijeli razred i na proslavu u igraonicu, tome zaista ne vidim smisla.

----------


## Sanja

> sve knjige iz kućne biblioteke sam podijelila


Znači da jako pazite na svoje knjige, da su uredne i uščuvane.  :Grin:  

Evo kako se sve može lijepo objasniti.  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Cathy

> ok mi je spajanje ako se radi o djeci koja su bliska i imaju puno zajedničkih prijatelja


Mi smo to jednom napravili, ali nije dobro prošlo kod roditelja.
Prigovarali su kaj moraju kupiti dva poklona odjednom. :Rolling Eyes: 
A da su rođendani bili u dva vikenda, bilo bi im isto.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Znači da jako pazite na svoje knjige, da su uredne i uščuvane.


ne, nego to znači da j niš ne čita  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

meni spajanje rodjendana nekako nije opcija
to je dan tog djeteta i trebao bi biti samo njegov dan (vidi li se sam majka jedinice, sama jedinica?  :Smile:  )

----------


## Dalm@

Većinom poklone kupujem unaprijed, na akcijama i sniženjima. Tako štedim i vrijeme i novac.
Prosječni buđet je 75 kn.
Bude tih pozivnica koji mjesec baš puno, ali svaka nas razveseli.

S roditeljima koje poznam kombiniram zajedničko od/dovođenje.
Vrijeme iskoristim za špeceraj, čišćenje stana, kavu s frendicama...

----------


## mali karlo

Meni osobno je drago znati sto je dijete dobilo od nekog jer mi je glupo da ja nekom kupim poklon od 50kn a on je nama kupio od 150 npr. 
Prakticiram da pitam sta da kupim ako i ti mene pitaju, obicno potrosimo oko 100kn a za bolje prijatelje do 200kn. 
Ako nam je netko jako drag a ne budemo u mogucnosti otic na proslavu isto kupim poklon pa naknadno odnesem.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

mi se na poklon "potpišemo" ili čestitkom, ili uz poklon stavi svoju pozivnicu ili se potpiše na etiketu na ukrasnoj vrećici

----------


## Barbi

Mi smo uveli kupovanje zajednički, skupnih poklona i to mi je super ideja. OK, to ne funkcionira za vrtićke rođendane, ali školske i klupske da. Nas nekoliko se dogovori i kupimo zajedno neki skuplji, veći poklon koji dijete želi (u dogovoru s njegovim roditeljima) i tako dobije nešto konkretno a ne hrpu drloga.

Za pojedinačne poklone obično kupim neke manje legiće (cca 70 kn) ili knjigu, ili curicama npr. majicu i špangice, ljeti npr. kupaći kostim, uglavnom uvijek nađem nešto zgodno i korisno za manje od 100 kn.
Svejedno se skupi toga...

----------


## *mamica*

Je li vas ikada bilo strah da cete zabranama tipa "ne mobitel" djecu potaknuti da vam lazu, da zicaju mob prijatelje u skoli?

Mene je toga strah jer su mene moji doveli do toga svojim prestrogim odgojem. Zaista su mi mogli sve priustiti, a uskracivali su mi i vise nego sto su trebali. Znam da je to bilo u najboljoj namjeri, ali to je dovelo do odnosa lazi i nepovjerenja.

Ja sam, ko Apri, za Benneton cula u srednjoj skoli. Tijekom cijelog svog skolovanja u Zagrebu nisam primirisala niti u jedan trzni centar niti sam znala sto se tamo kupuje. E sad, big deal rekli bi, djecu u Africi muci to sto nemaju kruh, a ne Benneton, ali zao mi je sto u djetinjstvu i mladosti nisam vise uzivala u takvim stvarima. Sve je to bilo popraceno moralnim prodikama i cesto sam se osjecala "nedovoljno vrijednom" za takve stvari, ne znam kako bih to drukcije objasnila. Zao mi bude kad gledam neke slike na kojima sam takva traljava (jedna od odgojno-moralnih politika moje majke je bila pravilo "tjedan dana u istoj odjeci").

----------


## apricot

o, moji roditelji su se jako dotjerivali
radili su u istoj firmi i zvali su ih "manekeni"
i ja sam uvijek bila jako dotjerana, oni su mi kupovali
ali meni je bilo svejedno

oni su išli u italiju i donosili "fine" komade, ali... džaba ti, kad su druge stvari bile važnije

----------


## cvijeta73

> J (jedna od odgojno-moralnih politika moje majke je bila pravilo "tjedan dana u istoj odjeci").


i ovo je bitno i poanta po meni. da se odgojno moralne politike uopće ne odnose na ovako trivijalne stvari poput odjeće. poput stvari, bilo kojih stvari, uključujući i mobitele. to jednostavno nije predmet odgojno moralnih politika. koga briga. ako se voli (i ako se ima  :Grin:  ) go for it  :Grin: 
a ako se nema, onda se nema. i opet dobro.

----------


## Peterlin

> o, moji roditelji su se jako dotjerivali
> radili su u istoj firmi i zvali su ih "manekeni"
> i ja sam uvijek bila jako dotjerana, oni su mi kupovali
> ali meni je bilo svejedno
> 
> oni su išli u italiju i donosili "fine" komade, ali... džaba ti, kad su druge stvari bile važnije


Ovo mi je poznato.... Moja mama je bila iz slične vreće. Kupovala mi je fine kapute, suknje, cipele s petom (u srednjoj školi) a ja hodala u starim tatinim košuljama. Fakat su bile druge stvari važnije. Mama mi se rasplakala kad sam na maturalnu zabavu otišla u majici kratkih rukava i trapericama, kao i svi ostali, a ona se nadala da će to biti bal i da ćemo imati fine haljine. (Offt. ni danas ne volim haljine, a ženske cipele nosim samo kad baš moram.)

----------


## *mamica*

> o, moji roditelji su se jako dotjerivali
> radili su u istoj firmi i zvali su ih "manekeni"
> i ja sam uvijek bila jako dotjerana, oni su mi kupovali
> ali meni je bilo svejedno
> 
> oni su išli u italiju i donosili "fine" komade, ali... džaba ti, kad su druge stvari bile važnije


Oooo, i moji su se dotjerivali, bez brige. Kada sam posla u srednju skolu, i mene su poceli vuci u shopping, ali sam ja bila kao ti pa me to nije zanimalo. Sve mi je drugo bilo vaznije, a to je znacilo da sam nekada znala spariti suskavu trenirku i marte (o djizus).

Muz mi je na pocetku braka pobacao majice s kraja osnovne skole za koje sam ja mislila da "valjaju po kuci".

Ama nije to moje pitanje. Pitanje je bojite li se da ce vam djeca lagati i od frendova zicati mobitele/igrice/you name it. Jer moji su svojom prestrogocom doveli do toga. Mislim da su mogli procijeniti da sam skromna i da necu postati razmazeno deriste ako mi kupe tamagochi ili radio da slusam glazbu (kakav bilo, nikada mi marke nisu bile bitne, samo da stvar ispunjava svoju funkciju). Ja sam to dozivljavala kao njihovo lose misljenje o meni i nedostatak povjerenja, a ne bih htjela to dozivjeti sa svojim djetetom.

----------


## Kosjenka

Ja bi rekla da moramo pronaći neku mjeru, kao i u svemu uostalom.
ja sam svom branila plejku pa mu se lista najbolji frendova bazirala na frendove koji imaju plejku, i da uvijek se htio ići igrati kod njih. Na kraju sam mu kupila plejku ali uvjeti korištenja su jasni. 
Imala sam prijateljicu kojoj roditelji nisu hjeli kupiti trapez hlače, bile su moderne negdje sredinom devedesetih onako kao tajice s trapezom. Ona je sirota išla u nadnicu, pa sa zarađenim novcem u šoping i nekako uspjela prošvercati te tajice koje je kriomice oblačila...Užas. Mislim sve djevojčice su nosile takve tajice, ništa spektakularno niti vulgarno. Ona izuzetno dobro dijete, a oni valjda zabrijali da će ju te tajice odvesti na mračnu stranu.
Ma cijeli cirkusi.

----------


## spajalica

mamica ja kuzim tvoje pitanje, ali u mom slucaju trazenje mobitela je zapravo trazenje sredstva za igru, a meni osobno je za igracku dati puno preko 2000 kn, jer jelte moji bi Samsung Galaxy neki (koji mi u kuci uopce nemamo, jer smo i MM i ja na HTC-u). 
tako mu je i objasnjeno, jer zapravo ono sto bi on zelio je IPod touch, jer on ne zeli telefon, ali zeli sve ostale funkicje koje sadtre takvi uredjaji, a i za to fakat ne zelim dati tolike novce, niti za djete niti za sebe.
moj ide u drugi osnovne, a i da ide u drugi srednje iz ove trenutne perspektive mi je to previse. ako sam i stede i mogu si i kupiti. to je novac koji neko zaradi u cijelom mjesecu.
jer ovo sto ti pises danas ne postoji, mobiteli koje bi nasi klinci nisu uopce jeftini.

----------


## Peterlin

> mamica ja kuzim tvoje pitanje, ali u mom slucaju trazenje mobitela je zapravo trazenje sredstva za igru, a meni osobno je za igracku dati puno preko 2000 kn, jer jelte moji bi Samsung Galaxy neki (koji mi u kuci uopce nemamo, jer smo i MM i ja na HTC-u). 
> tako mu je i objasnjeno, jer zapravo ono sto bi on zelio je IPod touch, jer on ne zeli telefon, ali zeli sve ostale funkicje koje sadtre takvi uredjaji, a i za to fakat ne zelim dati tolike novce, niti za djete niti za sebe.
> moj ide u drugi osnovne, a i da ide u drugi srednje iz ove trenutne perspektive mi je to previse. ako sam i stede i mogu si i kupiti. to je novac koji neko zaradi u cijelom mjesecu.
> jer ovo sto ti pises danas ne postoji, mobiteli koje bi nasi klinci nisu uopce jeftini.


Gle, mi smo bili u situaciji da razmišljamo kao *mamica* i našli kompromis: stariji sin je dobio dozvolu da si kupi pametni mobitel lani, nakon završetka školske godine s 5,0. Koštao je 699 kn u vipme kompletu - samsung galaxy neki, ne znam točno tip. 

Mlađi sad skuplja (zapravo već je skupio) novce za ovaj: http://webshop.vip.hr/vipme/Vipme-ko...-L3-white/9827
Isti takav kupili smo mom tati kao dar. To mi se nekako čini primjerenim i za djecu. Mi to nismo kupovali iz hira nego se starijem sinu raspao stari mobitel, pa je odabrao novi pametni u dogovorenom cjenovnom rangu. Sad mlađi dosađuje jer brat ima pametni telefon, a on nema. Budući da se moja prastara nokia raspada, uzet ću njegov (izvorno je to mužev stari) i svi sretni i zadovoljni. ALI moj sin ne može kupiti taj mobitel prije Božića, jer je dogovoreno da ima odgovarajuće ocjene u imeniku do polugodišta.

Istina je da oni te mobitele koriste i kao igračke i za komunikaciju (mogu slati e-mail i mogu na internet, ali to ne koriste previše jer je teško npr. igrati minecraft na malom ekranu, radije će igrati "ko čovjek" vikendom.

Eh, sad - mi smo dogovorili da se može uzeti pametni mobitel koji košta do 100 eur jer sve ostalo je preskupo. Imaju svoje laptope i sve ibera je previše. Mislili smo jednom uzeti i neki tablet koji bi se mogao koristiti i kao ebook reader (to najviše zanima mene, da ne moram tegliti knjige na godišnji), ali me kolega odgovara - kaže da nije ista kvaliteta ekrana. Vidjet ću još. Ništa od toga ne mora biti, ali ja često  :Embarassed: njihove želje zlorabim kao poticaj za školske obveze i druge oblike poželjnog ponašanja. Ali i tu treba imati mjere, mislim da smo došli do kraja. Imaju većinu toga, a ipad čak i moja djeca smatraju preskupim za ono što dobiješ (duge godine ispiranja mozga  :Grin: ).

----------


## spajalica

> GMislili smo jednom uzeti i neki tablet koji bi se mogao koristiti i kao ebook reader (to najviše zanima mene, da ne moram tegliti knjige na godišnji), ali me kolega odgovara - kaže da nije ista kvaliteta ekrana. .


slazem se sa kolegom u vezi ovoga, jer govorim iz iskustva.

----------


## leonisa

> Je li vas ikada bilo strah da cete zabranama tipa "ne mobitel" djecu potaknuti da vam lazu, da zicaju mob prijatelje u skoli?
> 
> Mene je toga strah jer su mene moji doveli do toga svojim prestrogim odgojem. Zaista su mi mogli sve priustiti, a uskracivali su mi i vise nego sto su trebali. Znam da je to bilo u najboljoj namjeri, ali to je dovelo do odnosa lazi i nepovjerenja.
> 
> Ja sam, ko Apri, za Benneton cula u srednjoj skoli. Tijekom cijelog svog skolovanja u Zagrebu nisam primirisala niti u jedan trzni centar niti sam znala sto se tamo kupuje. E sad, big deal rekli bi, djecu u Africi muci to sto nemaju kruh, a ne Benneton, ali zao mi je sto u djetinjstvu i mladosti nisam vise uzivala u takvim stvarima. Sve je to bilo popraceno moralnim prodikama i cesto sam se osjecala "nedovoljno vrijednom" za takve stvari, ne znam kako bih to drukcije objasnila. Zao mi bude kad gledam neke slike na kojima sam takva traljava (jedna od odgojno-moralnih politika moje majke je bila pravilo "tjedan dana u istoj odjeci").


meni nisu. uvijek sam bila dotjerana i sredjena, mama i baka su sivale i to jako lijepo i jako dobro, kat se trebalo kupiti, a imalo se (jer se sjecam kad se i kredit dizao da se kupe cipele meni i sestri), kupovalo se fino.
i znam da je uvijek bilo pitanje zasto sam tako skromna, zasto si ne kupim neke bolje hlace, trenirku, majicu, ko sestra, a ja sam rekla da mi je van pameti dati toliko novaca koji oni zarade i zbog kojih nisu doma na neko ime, da su mi jednako dobre i da mi se jednako svidjaju noname traperice i da mogu kupiti troje za jedne "markirane".

btw. mene izludjuje shema svaki dan nova odjeca.
mislim, dodje iz skole i presvuce se.
jos uvijek mirisi odjeca po pranju, fleka nema, al eto, ne mugu joj to dati da obuce i sutra jer ko zna sta ce uciteljica misliti, da vodim "odgojno-moralnu politiku".

pa joj to dam da opet obuce prekosutra ili za tri dana.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ama nije to moje pitanje. Pitanje je bojite li se da ce vam djeca lagati i od frendova zicati mobitele/igrice/you name it. Jer moji su svojom prestrogocom doveli do toga. .


Sigurna sam da će klinci uvijek nešto malo lagati i muljati, naročito oni stariji, ili barem kriti od roditelja. 
Ali baš u slučaju djece koju mi ovdje spominjemo, ne bih rekla da će to biti zbog  strogoće nekoga ovdje ili pravila "ista odjeća jednom tjedno". Da ih vidiš kako su obučeni, kakve su im sobe, koliko imaju odjeće, obuće, igračaka, na koje sve aktivnosti i druženja idu, koliko se s njima bavi...mislim općenito na klince, mame pišu pa skužiš da tu nikome ni ptičjega mlijeka ne fali, šta se imamo bojati njihovih laži zbog strogoće.
Nema tu nikakvih vojnih metoda. 

No, podsjetila si me na jedan pogled "s druge strane". Izuzmimo taj prestrogi odgoj, nisam primijetila da ga netko tu primjenjuje, nego uzmi normalan, uobičajen odgoj, netko je u jednome stroži, a nečemu drugome pridaje manje pažnje.
Trebaju li roditelji s djecom biti do te mjere prijatelji da ta djeca ne osjećaju ama baš nikakav "strah" ili strahopoštovanje ili nekakvu vrstu obzira da pred tim roditeljima? Onako, neopterećeni i slobodni kao ptičice?
Npr. izletit će im psovka pred prijateljima, ali će se jako paziti da to ne bude pred roditeljima jer znaju da je to u njihovoj obitelji nedopustivo?    

Što to govori? O silnom strahu ili čak i određenoj vrsti odgovornosti i svjesnosti da nešto nije u redu pa je bolje kriti? 
(Zanemarimo radikalne stvari zadržimo se samo na nečem bezazlenom.) 
O tomu sam razmišljala s jednim povodom, zbog razgovora kojemu sam nehotice nazočila. 
 Idem na vađenje krvi, sjedim tamo, a medicisnka sestra priča svojim kolegicama kako ima starijeg sina koji je u svoje mladenačke dane izlazio van i pio, a kad bi se vratio pijan, trudio se glumiti da starci ne skuže, rano se ujutro dizao, kao , ništa nije bilo, u školi se trudio,a kad bi nešto bilo problematično, nije htio da starci znaju dok ne ispravi ocjene. Ona je tada mislila da možda i nije dobro što se od njih krije (iako su sve znali), ali se kasnije predomislila. 
Došla je na red mlađa kćer, s kojom imaju puno ležerniji i prijateljski odnos.
 I sad ženaa nastvi skoro u suzama kako malu (srednjoškolka), ne briga ništa, niti je nju čega sram pred roditeljima, njoj sve normalno, i da ima loše ocjene, vide je na ulici da puši, a nju to boli briga, smije se, i razgovori i prijetnje, ništa, jednostavno nema straha ni srama ni obraza.
Tako žena priča i zaključuje da  je sto puta bolje da djeca svoje nepodopštine pokušavaju sakriti od roditelja jer to pokazuje da ipak mozgaju o tomu što roditelji misle.
To je priča te žene, samo mi je dala razmišljati o toj vagi strogoće.

----------


## rehab

*Nena Jabuka,* ja mislim da ta kočnica koju dijete ima uopće nije loša, i da je to znak da je dijete ipak svjesno da postoje neka pravila, granice i regule koje se trebaju poštivati. To uopće ne mora biti posljedica autoritativnog odgoja i slično. To tvrdim iz iskustva sa svojim djetetom, jer vidim da ono tu kočnicu ima, a mm i ja definitivno nismo strogi, autoritativni roditelji. Kod nas doma nema nasilja (bilo fizičkog, bilo psihičkog), djeca se poštuju i uvažavaju, ali znaju se granice i u tome smo dosta dosljedni. Dakako da sam svjesna da moje dijete ne poštuje pravila uvijek i svugdje, ali drago mi je da osjeća naš autoritet, da je svjesno da to što čini nije ok. Nitko nije savršen, pa to ne očekujem niti od svog djeteta, ali važno mi je da zna razliku između dobrog i lošeg (ili onoga što mm i ja smatramo da je dobro i loše), a nisam sigurna imaju li tu svjesnost djeca koja nemaju niti malo kočnica pred roditeljima.

----------


## Angie75

Gledam po sebi - ja se svojih roditelja nisam "bojala" u tom smislu riječi, ali mi je uvijek bilo važno da ih "ne razočaram". I sreća da sam tako razmišljala, to me stvarno zauzdalo u mnogim situacijama koje su mi se činile problematične "samo ako starci za njih saznaju". To je bila ta neka mentalna blokada za koju mi je danas jako drago da sam je imala.

----------


## Peterlin

> Gledam po sebi - ja se svojih roditelja nisam "bojala" u tom smislu riječi, ali mi je uvijek bilo važno da ih "ne razočaram". I sreća da sam tako razmišljala, to me stvarno zauzdalo u mnogim situacijama koje su mi se činile problematične "samo ako starci za njih saznaju". To je bila ta neka mentalna blokada za koju mi je danas jako drago da sam je imala.


Zapravo slično... Nisam se bojala, ali mi je bilo bitno da neke stvari odradim onako kako bi oni željeli. Mnoge stvari zapravo. Povremeno sam hvatala i krivine, da se razumijemo (uglavnom se svodilo na brisanje s nastave - razlog je uglavnom bio dosada), ali sam pazila da ispunim njihova očekivanja u nekakvoj pristojnoj mjeri. Kasnije, kad je čovjek stariji, shvati zašto je letvica postavljena baš tako i dobro da jest.

----------


## NanoiBeba

evo i mene u toj kategoriji - iako, moji su stvarno bili tolerantni u puno stvari. Ono gdje nisam imala puno uzmaka je obrazovanje - ako je u školi/na kfaksu sve štimalo, oko drugoga nisu previše dramili

----------


## ivano2

> btw. mene izludjuje shema svaki dan nova odjeca.
> mislim, dodje iz skole i presvuce se.
> jos uvijek mirisi odjeca po pranju, fleka nema, al eto, ne mugu joj to dati da obuce i sutra jer ko zna sta ce uciteljica misliti, da vodim "odgojno-moralnu politiku".
> 
> pa joj to dam da opet obuce prekosutra ili za tri dana.


Mene to ne dira ...majice (ako ih ne zafleka) nosi 2 dana, a isto vrijedi i za hlače ... njih i po 3-4 dana
Ali sam u šoku od toga da neka djeca u prvom razredu nose mobitele i iPod-ove .. naravno da je odmah žicala ali dogovor je mobitel najranije u trećem kad prestane boravak...
Iskreno ja sam mislila da je to u školi zabranjeno sad vidim/čitam da nije

----------


## Zuska

> evo i mene u toj kategoriji - iako, moji su stvarno bili tolerantni u puno stvari. Ono gdje nisam imala puno uzmaka je obrazovanje - ako je u školi/na kfaksu sve štimalo, oko drugoga nisu previše dramili


isto tako

----------


## goga123

Moja V. ide na rođendane djeci koja su i njoj došla, a to su većinom svi  :Laughing: 
Curicama kupimo: neku slatku majčicu (H&M je idealan za to), parfem, neku knjigu npr. Dnevnik Pauline P. a znamo kupiti i kakvu društvenu igru - uvijek dobro prođu.
Kod dečki - neke aktualne Lego, društvenu igru kakvu, pa po onom novom crtiću Planes nekakav avion... Tako nešto. Knjige nitko od dečki ne voli  :Rolling Eyes:  pa ne kupujemo  :Sad: 
Moja voli dobiti knjige, no to ne dobije (SKORO) nikad... Ali svemu se razveseli i s iskrenim osmijehom zahvali. 
Što se tiče otvaranja poklona pred gostima, mi otvorimo tek poslije jer je djeci do igranja i ne gledaju im se pokloni, a kada gosti dolaze i predaju poklone odmah pogledamo vrećicu i kasnije se sjetimo što je čije... AKO nisu napisali svoje ime.
Moje dijete uvijek napravi malenu čestitku, tek toliko - kao znak pažnje i poštovanja.

Ja nisam u ZG, ali kad god idemo u ZG u shopping, idemo u East Gate - City Center one East jer nam je bliže, i tamo je igraonica Kid's Jungle. Organiziraju se i rođendani. Da ja sad ne duljim i ne pišem cijeli roman, evo sve što trebate znati o Kid's Jungleu:  http://www.kidsjungle.hr/zg-east

----------

